# Fingerprint House - November 2013



## MrDan (Nov 24, 2013)

Fingerprint House
November 2013


A research session with 2 non-forum explorers lead us to a news story about a Church that hasn't been used as a place of worship for 30 years... 
our first fail of the day because it was not derelict, it's currently being used as a nursery. However, we were lead to a fantastic area with lots to 
explore... A couple of houses, warehouses and even a fire station. 

This particular house I drove past caught the attention of one of us and upon closer inspection, it was indeed derelict.. within seconds we were 
inside, and despite it being fairly empty, I loved it.
It seems this is in the extreme early stages of renovation, so won't be to everyone's taste. Almost everything has been cleared out but the 
only new additions seem to be the locks. _*(Biometrics?!)*_ 

Re-visited soon after with sweet_pea.

























































*A bathroom, top corner. 2 walls and ceiling. Love it...*

























*Ooo a trap door, what interesting treasures can be found down there?!*





*Just two adult video tapes? Oh Okay..* 





*Exactly the same on the front door, no keys here* 



















​


----------



## sweet pea (Nov 24, 2013)

good stuff mate cheers for the invite


----------



## nataliex (Nov 24, 2013)

some great snaps


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 24, 2013)

Was just about to ask WTF with the biometric locks! 
Perfect report, loved the mix of straight shots with the detail shots, recorded perfectly! 
Love it, cheers for sharing!


----------



## tumble112 (Nov 24, 2013)

Great report, liked the contrast between the kids toys and the adult artistic entertainment!


----------



## krela (Nov 24, 2013)

Weird! 

http://www.samsungdigitallife.com/SHS-5230.php


----------



## lyl7897 (Nov 25, 2013)

*safe house for political big wig*

did you perhaps see salman rushdie hiding in the bushes ,although he be long gone ,fingerprint locks the stuff of spy movies and xbox games , cool report ,.,.


----------



## Mars Lander (Nov 25, 2013)

Like this well , done lads !


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 25, 2013)

Interesting wooden fire surround,ace photos.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Nov 25, 2013)

very nice find!
Great pics, love the wallpaper 1,
Thanks..


----------



## mockingbird (Nov 25, 2013)

Have to get me some biometric locks for my house 
Nice report and rather pleasing photos on the eyes, good mixture of everything!


----------



## MrDan (Nov 25, 2013)

Aye it is a bit of a weird one, still not enough to keep us out though!


----------



## wombles (Nov 25, 2013)

Great find! very trippy wallpaper in one shot! reminded me of the carpet in the medical room at school back in the 90's, worst thing to see when your nauseous!
Was that the only biometric lock? any theory to why on that door?


----------



## Cachewoo (Nov 25, 2013)

Top find love the pics


----------



## MrDan (Nov 26, 2013)

Thanks Cachewoo 
Wombles , I'm not sure why there was one there. There were 2 in total. One on the front door and one on the door to one of the front rooms.


----------



## rocks-town (Nov 26, 2013)

Nice find, if a little undescribable with who would have lived there. Nice pictures. Thanks for sharing. X


----------



## MrDan (Nov 27, 2013)

I got different vibes whilst walking through the house as to what it was... Initially I thought a couple of the bedrooms and notices in them seemed like it was a children's home. eg. 'Please keep your rooms tidy' etc
But obviously the decor says differently. There were panic alarms throughout the house also.

Nicked these 3 photos from 'Special K' who first spotted this place whilst we were driving along..


----------

